

Show HN: CrashPool, a web app to help Mac developers fix crashes - dorianj

https://crashpool.com/<p>CrashPool automates the collection of crash reports so that developers can stop their app from crashing. Right now we only support Mac, but will expand to iPhone soon enough. It's a niche tool, but it's for an audience I know well.<p>This is my first commercial product of my own, and I would very much appreciate any feedback you all have.
======
dorianj
Clickable link: <https://crashpool.com/>

